# Is there a difference between white and brown butcher paper?



## merlin (Apr 23, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me the difference between the two or if there is any  I am smoking a brisket this Saturday and thought I try something new with the butcher paper and I went to my local butcher and all they had was white butcher paper and I couldn't buy anywhere else. I was wondering if it matters or if anyone has any experience in this matter.

To clarify I'm going to smoke it out of the paprt paper. when it reaches about 165 I'll finish it off to 185 wrapped.


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't think there is a difference between the white and brown. What you want to check for is whether or not it is coated. Everything I have seen calls for un-coated butcher paper for smoking briskets.


----------



## merlin (Apr 23, 2015)

yeah it doesn't appear to be coated at all.  so I guess im good.


----------

